# coffee table finished



## sunnybob (26 Sep 2019)

My largest indoor project, and I am happy with it. I think even custard would approve. :shock: :lol: 8) 
We both decided though that the base looked better upside down :roll: (hammer) 

The glass is 5 ft x 3 ft x 1/2" tempered. Its so heavy I cant lift it on my own.
But now I have a problem; its too big for my place so I need to advertise it straight away before someone falls over it.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (26 Sep 2019)

sunnybob":dr0c5xu4 said:


> My largest indoor project, and I am happy with it. I think even custard would approve. :shock: :lol: 8)
> We both decided though that the base looked better upside down :roll: (hammer)
> 
> The glass is 5 ft x 3 ft x 1/2" tempered. Its so heavy I cant lift it on my own.
> But now I have a problem; its too big for my place so I need to advertise it straight away before someone falls over it.



I'm trying not to mention floor tiles. It's not easy.

If only I had a house large enough to contemplate that table - very smart. Unfortunately, we could have coffee, but with nowhere to sit.

Do you not have an outdoor area that would appreciate some glamour? I think g&t's would look outstanding on that table, as the sun sets over the mountain. Glass tables outdoors are only an issue with Saharan dust storms when it rains mud, but then so is any other table...


----------



## sunnybob (26 Sep 2019)

We regularly get saharan sand storms, as well as sun glare that would blind a blind man. Aint no way hosay that table is going outdoors.
The mrs is looking at it a lot more than I expected, you never know, it might stay. =D> =D>


----------



## Simon_M (26 Sep 2019)

Good result and +1 for getting it finished too.


sunnybob":1q9rad7c said:


> We _both decided_ though that the base looked better upside down


I think you mean Mrs SunnyBob decided and therefore it was agreed (with casting vote etc.) that it looked better this way?

Before the top was added, I thought the design also looked good. The legs were splayed a little so the top would be as stable as possible and the legs tapered gracefully outwards to the floor. The middle section crossed over with more height under than above - so providing more comfort and increased access. The joints were strengthened by the additional curved support but the retained flatness above, hid it well. So it "ticked" all the boxes...

Having splayed legs also means that the smaller rectangle formed higher up, "defines" the size (your eyes look through the glass) and so can perhaps also support a smaller top. I have a dining room table with similar proportions e.g. 57" x 42" x 28 1/2" (the tops a bit shorter and obviously, it's higher too). The dining table is not massive but it's surprising how it can fill the available space once other furniture and access is taken into consideration.

With the benefits of having it the intended way up, was there some aspect of putting it this way up that you didn't like e.g. the cross sectional area of the legs looked too big/too small once the glass was added? Would it look different with the rubber cups added between the top and the legs (you need some sort of cushioning) or if it was refinished e.g. rolling off the top of the legs to give a slimmed down look where it meets the glass?

It maybe that the table replaces a smaller table so that it comes as a shock (but not a surprise) just how big it is especially as it doesn't yet have anything on it to distract - some books, flowers or (filled) wine glasses etc. How did you decide upon the overall size? Was there a template on the floor, or a plywood oval on top of an existing table to gauge how it would fit in (get outline planning approval)?


----------



## sunnybob (26 Sep 2019)

Simon;
Plans, what plans?
I am famous (notorious) for being unable to plan. I build it as I think it. Mostly that works out OK. If it doesnt it goes for firewood.

The size was dictated by my neighbour throwing his glass topped table away. It was a central column dining table and the glass had come free from the silicone holding it to the column. 
I had just enough wood to make a coffee table height but not enough for a dining table height.
Thereby lies my entire reasoning for the build.

Looking back at my original sketch (thats much too grand a title for the wonky scribble), I had the cut outs to the top, so somewhere around the mortice cutting stage I managed to get the legs upside down without remembering.
I had it all finished with the crossbar flats up and the legs tapering down to the floor. Only while turning it over for varnishing did I think it looked good that way as well.
You are correct, 'er indoors did have the casting vote.

At this stage, the table base is reversible, the glass being only cushioned by small stick on felt pieces. The buyer (it is already up for sale) can choose which way they want the sticky pads to be fixed.
Thats true custom furniture that is.


----------



## Simon_M (26 Sep 2019)

sunnybob":k4b4wd8j said:


> At this stage, the table base is reversible


How does it look the right way (the other way) up - do you have a photo?


----------



## sunnybob (26 Sep 2019)

topic119269.html


----------



## thetyreman (26 Sep 2019)

that is very nice sunnybob, looks classy =D>


----------



## Simon_M (29 Sep 2019)

sunnybob":1p77wbun said:


> https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/topic119269.html


I meant with the glass in place and in the same room setting - I already commented on the previous photo whilst it was being constructed. Perhaps advertising it with the base flipped would help it sell?

With the glass top, did you have to also flip the glass top? A glass table resists some scratches but depending on how it has been looked after, it sometimes shows it’s age and putting the 2nd side up can help. Or even power cleaning with an abrasive mop and glass polish.


----------



## sunnybob (29 Sep 2019)

no, I dont have a pic the other way up with the glass on. It takes 2 to lift the glass and a third to swap the table over, dont have that many hands around at the moment.

I had to clean both sides of the glass to make sure all old silicone was removed. I cant see any scratches at all it pristine.


----------



## Bm101 (29 Sep 2019)

Clean *BOTH* sides of the glass Bob?!? 
Crikey. 
Calm _down_ you maniac. 
You'll have my union after you at that rate. 
Both sides of the glass indeed...
Bloody ex pats. Moving over there. Taking all their jobs.
*general muttering under breath.* 

I like it both ways at the risk of sounding flagrant.
I love the fact there are people who train and study for years to become design consultants and you knocked this up ad hoc and it looks good either way up. Lmao.
You can't teach some things. Respect.
Nice one SunnyB. Excellent result.


----------



## sunnybob (29 Sep 2019)

Thank you kind sir/ madam/other (delete as appropriate) :lol: 
Its a bit of a story here; The neighbour dumped the table 6 months ago. But we live on an unfinished building estate with lots of empty house shells all around (one is my warehouse and one is my paint shop) 8) 
Anyway, he was lazy and just put it next door (my paint shop) and went to live back in England. after a month or two I took the glass off the column and left it propped against the wall because i was afraid the wind would blow it over and smash it all over MY paint shop floor. Move on another couple months and my project list is blank, and I have a plank of bubinga thats been sitting looking at me for half a year, and Bobs not only my name, in this case its also my fathers brother.
But meantime, that glass has leant against the wall in a house with no walls surrounded by dirt tracks and farm fields for 6 months. Hence the above and beyond usage of the windolene spray.
I did expect some damage, even chipping on the edges, but no, its perfect. =D> =D>


----------

